# myAudi special destinations



## SeacourtMike (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone know why the myAudi special destinations function is missing from myaudi website?

I want to upload some new POI's to my TT and don't think I can do it any other way than using this tool..

Any ideas?

Thanks

Pickles the Cat


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's missing since 4 months..


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I still have it. From the home page scroll down and it's there.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

In the Christmas period,some Audi's server problems have removed/or not to some user some functions.. Everything is coming back regularly as Audi wrote me, just wait!
Actually I don't have special destinations too


----------



## SeacourtMike (Jul 23, 2015)

AdamA9,

Thanks. I have my destinations on my home page but not my special destinations..

Can you confirm that you have this?

Thanks

Pickles the Cat


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes for me..I'm waiting too


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

SeacourtMike said:


> Anyone know why the myAudi special destinations function is missing from myaudi website?
> 
> I want to upload some new POI's to my TT and don't think I can do it any other way than using this tool..
> 
> ...


So what makes a destination special?

Is it the general feel? The people? The food? :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> SeacourtMike said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know why the myAudi special destinations function is missing from myaudi website?
> ...


It's the fact that other Audi drivers go there. :lol: myspecialplace.com.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't think I've ever need my special destinations. Just the usual My Destinations that are saved from Google or when I enter them on the web to send to my car.

They then show in the car when I go to the Nav.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

those are not special destinations we are talking about... are places memorised by you... he'll looking for POIs..like restaurant,bank,autovelox and any other kind of thing!


----------



## SeacourtMike (Jul 23, 2015)

I use the my Audi special locations to add in speed camera locations to my maps. I tend to do a fair bit of driving about and want to know potential locations where I might need to keep an eye on my speed and my licence!. I looked on myaudi.de website but can't see the feature on that site either...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Special destinations back on line!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Added a few on the portal - how do i retrieve them in the car?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Button on the bottom right, prepare package and the computer will download a jar/Java file, clicking it will start the Java app on your computer to download POIs on a sd or usb at your choice


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Button on the bottom right, prepare package and the computer will download a jar/Java file, clicking it will start the Java app on your computer to download POIs on a sd or usb at your choice


i'm in MyAudi and i'm on the destination list with the map but see no ability to download anything or 'prepare' package.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

In the special destinations section, Add a personal poi,load the csv file and the bmp file from the poi that you want then download.
Sorry I didn't remember i wasn't using English..


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

hmm, i dont see that icon at all on the portal:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

maybe for your account there are some problems yet... it's random..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Other bad news, if you're a google heart fan, special destinations will be shown only with the standard map..


----------



## SeacourtMike (Jul 23, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Special destinations back on line!


Alas they are not for me..

Interestingly you can log onto myaudi.fr, myaudi.de with your UK login details and with a bit of google translation see what options are available. However even on the french site I can't seem to find my special destinations..

I assume that is "mes destinations speciales audi" but I can't find that either, so assume it must be tied to the vehicle..

Does anyone know who to contact at the myaudi site to ask about this?

Thanks

Pickles the Cat


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

exactly..it's related to the vehicle..but not for important reasons..it's only an Audi's server problem!
for instance, from october to december I didn't have few options that other people had..now I have special destinations and someone not..I wrote to Audi in october and they called me explaining this..just wait..or follow this, enter in the website and select an option like map update, then change the last word at the end of the url (map care) whit personalpoi


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

The url doesn't change though as its embedded. no mater what service i select its the same address. Anyhow the map update isn't available. Feel like a guinea pig! the portal is just so rough.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

no, the url is the same but the last word changes related to the service..


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> no, the url is the same but the last word changes related to the service..


sweet! i have finally got to it! merci!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

!!!!  it's a roundabout just for the time you can't access directly..maybe sometime it doesn't work..


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

ManuTT said:


> !!!!  it's a roundabout just for the time you can't access directly..maybe sometime it doesn't work..


Many thanks ManuTT, sorted my problem.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

This seems to be missing for me also. And editing the URL to add "personalpoi" does not seem to be working now either. :?

Here's what I did to access it. You will need the Developer Tools installed in Firefox.
1. Sign into myAudi and go to the Audi Connect Services page for your vehicle
2. Right click on the Twitter icon and select "Inspect Element (Q)" from the context menu
3. The Developer pane should appear at the bottom of the Firefox window, and the following HTML will be visible:

```

```
4. Right click on the HTML and select "Edit as HTML", and then edit the 3 parts of the link to point at the personalpoi_v3 service instead:

```

```
5. Now close the Developer Tools section and click on the "Twitter" icon on the Audi Connect Services toolbar
6. You should find yourself in the "myAudi special destinations" app









Either that or use the mcaddy POI utility, which also worked for me. But that only imports the safety cameras from your PocketGPSWorld account - assuming you have one.


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

this works like a charm thank you


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You absolute f***in' star. This has been bugging me for months and Audi CS were no help.
I modified your instructions for use in Chrome browser and at first it didn't work. But then I changed "twitter_v3" in the address bar for "personalpoi_v3" and it worked just fine.  
Now to add some POIs and test it.
Thanks.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> You absolute f***in' star.


No problems. Glad you found it of use. Beers can be supplied at a later date :lol:


> This has been bugging me for months and Audi CS were no help.


Yep, as much use as chocolate brake pads...  


> I modified your instructions for use in Chrome browser and at first it didn't work. But then I changed "twitter_v3" in the address bar for "personalpoi_v3" and it worked just fine.


Tried that, but didn't seem to work for me with Firefox? Oh well, whatever works for your browser.


> Now to add some POIs and test it.


Have done this this evening, and seems to be working well. Also enabled arrival notifications for my POI categories, and got audible alerts as I approached cameras.

Things I did notice:
1. There is a maximum of 10 categories that can be selected at any one time for arrival notifications. Not great, but can live with it.
2. If there is a navigation direction being played as you pass a POI which is set for notification, the arrival message displays on the cluster but the alarm sound is suppressed.

On my list of things to do is modify the mcaddy utility to be able to import our own POI as well as just the UK camera locations from PocketGPSWorld. There's no guarantee how long the myAudi service will continue to be operate with this workaround. So basically a standalone replacement for the Audi utility.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > > I modified your instructions for use in Chrome browser and at first it didn't work. But then I changed "twitter_v3" in the address bar for "personalpoi_v3" and it worked just fine.
> ...


I don't think I wrote that very well. Just to clarify and for any other Chrome users - in Chrome I right clicked on the Twitter icon and selected Inspect. In the top left text box look for line quoted by pcbbc. Right click on that line and select Edit HTML. Change as per pcbbc instuction. Click away and exit Inspect mode.
Didn't work for me first time which is why I inserted "personalpoi_v3" in the address bar but later it worked fine without doing that.
Anyway have downloaded some POIs and have processed them to an SD card. Out to the car later to upload. 

EDIT - And it works fine along with notification pop ups and warning bongs. Thanks pcbbc.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Didn't work for me first time which is why I inserted "personalpoi_v3" in the address bar but later it worked fine without doing that.


Ahhh... Thanks for the clarification and Chrome directions which will be useful for others no doubt.



> And it works fine along with notification pop ups and warning bongs. Thanks pcbbc.


Great! Glad I could help. :lol:


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi all,
I am looking to update my speed camera locations as I haven't done it for a few months but since the my Audi site has now become feature lacking I was wondering what software everyone else is using?

It has been mentioned to use the 'mcaddy' opensource software but I am worried about installing it given my PC virus scanner goes crackers when I click on the exe file? Is there anything else out there that will do the job?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've run it 2 or 3 times on my PC without any problems and my virus checker and Malwarebytes have not found anything untowards on my system after using it. As usual I got MWB and my virus checker to scan the files first before running the exe.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Matrix said:


> It has been mentioned to use the 'mcaddy' opensource software but I am worried about installing it given my PC virus scanner goes crackers when I click on the exe file? Is there anything else out there that will do the job?


It's open source, so I can testify to there being nothing untoward in there. At least not last time I downloaded it and built it myself.

A lot of virus scanners these days base their score on "reputation". Which includes an element of how many other people have downloaded it and reported back on it to their servers. As this is only a little hobby project, it doesn't get much use, and so sets their spider senses a tingling.

The VW site used to have a similar version of the tool available, and you only had to sign up and not actually own a qualifying VW to use it. Having said that I don't know if it's output was compatible with our TTS. There were some subtle differences in its MIB formatting. That's the only other tool I am aware of.


----------

